
Ask HN: Do most IT professionals encourage ASCII art in their code comments? - thrwway2039349
At some places i&#x27;ve worked, it seems that it&#x27;s viewed as unprofessional.  I think it&#x27;s one of the greatest gifts to keeping boring things interesting.
======
marssaxman
Unless "IT professionals" means something different than "software
developers", my experience is very much no: that's just not something people
do, and it would certainly be viewed as unprofessional in most places I've
worked. The code itself is what keeps things interesting; dressing it up with
fancy comments won't help.

------
sidlls
I wouldn't call it unprofessional, but in commit messages for the main shared
branches (e.g. develop, master, etc.) it can easily detract from the purpose
of informing about the commit. I'd grumble about seeing art in these messages
and discourage their use generally.

------
techjuice
Normally for SSH login prompts and custom console software startup messages.

